# whats your favorite german shepherd movie??



## Eli's Phoenix

mine is: Love Leads the Way


----------



## lizziebo

I can't say I've seen too many. I vaguely remember Rin Tin Tin. But I'd say my favorite is the comedy K9 (the first one).


----------



## Daisy1986

I am Legend. With Will Smith (bad end for the GSD though, but so Nobel) without that dog he had no one! 
I loved that dog in that movie. He, no I think it was a she, was beautiful!! That dog lead me to mine. I saw one that looked like that and wanted to foster it. It had already found a foster home, but they had Shadow, the rest is history!


----------



## Daisy1986

I have not seen, Love Lead's the Way, but liked K9


----------



## DancingCavy

The only movie I can think of with a GSD in it atm is "K-9" and I love that movie to bits.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986I am Legend. With Will Smith (bad end for the GSD though, but so Nobel) without that dog he had no one!
> I loved that dog in that movie. He, no I think it was a she, was beautiful!! That dog lead me to mine. I saw one that looked like that and wanted to foster it. It had already found a foster home, but they had Shadow, the rest is history!


I love the movie, like you said sad ending for the GSD though!! Did you know that the GSD in the movies is on of Will's real life GSD's?


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: Jenniferky
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986I am Legend. With Will Smith (bad end for the GSD though, but so Nobel) without that dog he had no one!
> I loved that dog in that movie. He, no I think it was a she, was beautiful!! That dog lead me to mine. I saw one that looked like that and wanted to foster it. It had already found a foster home, but they had Shadow, the rest is history!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the movie, like you said sad ending for the GSD though!! Did you know that the GSD in the movies is on of Will's real life GSD's?
Click to expand...

I heard that he WANTED to buy the dog because of the bond they built during the movie but the owner would not part with her. I thought I also heard that she was a rescue but I dont remember for sure on that. 

I like the "K9" movies.


I have also been watching Hogans Heroes on TVLand and they have Shepherds on the lot of the episodes. I actually got to see a rerun of the JAG episode last week with the Admiral's Shepherd (even though they used several REALLY different looking Sheps in the show). It has been a good Shepherd week of TV!


----------



## GranvilleGSD

[quote/] Did you know that the GSD in the movies is on of Will's real life GSD's?[/quote] 

Didn't know that, I guess that explains why there was such a good chemistry there!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Jenniferky
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986I am Legend. With Will Smith (bad end for the GSD though, but so Nobel) without that dog he had no one!
> I loved that dog in that movie. He, no I think it was a she, was beautiful!! That dog lead me to mine. I saw one that looked like that and wanted to foster it. It had already found a foster home, but they had Shadow, the rest is history!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the movie, like you said sad ending for the GSD though!! Did you know that the GSD in the movies is on of Will's real life GSD's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard that he WANTED to buy the dog because of the bond they built during the movie but the owner would not part with her. I thought I also heard that she was a rescue but I dont remember for sure on that.
> 
> I like the "K9" movies.
> 
> 
> I have also been watching Hogans Heroes on TVLand and they have Shepherds on the lot of the episodes. I actually got to see a rerun of the JAG episode last week with the Admiral's Shepherd (even though they used several REALLY different looking Sheps in the show). It has been a good Shepherd week of TV!
Click to expand...

From what I understood on Entertainment tonight, it was his dog!


----------



## kelso

The gsd in "I am Legend" was rescued from what i read..Abbey the GSD...

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?id=45972
http://www.petsugar.com/879027


----------



## kularing

We bought ACE OF HEARTS and watched it with the kids last week. Had a picture of a gsd. It was a cute movie. Had Dean Cane in it. It was based on a true story about a k9 dog that gets lost and refinds his home.


----------



## Crabtree

Love leads the way!
Funny, I haven't seen that movie in years and I loved it. I couldn't remember the name of it. I'm so glad this thread was started, now I can go out and rent it!


----------



## jerryleegsd

I loved K9 the first one and that is what I called my first GSD as you can see from the username


----------



## Daisy1986

OK. I heard he wanted the dog too. (Will Smith) from I am Legend. 
I heard him talking in interviews, very highly about GSD's. 
Which is hard not to do once you have been exposed to them.








I was worried it would start a whole 101 Dalma thing. OR the Taco Bell dog. People would want to get GSD's thinking they just come like the dog in the movie with no work. 
No I have to goggle Will when I get a chance and see if he owned that dog or not! 
I love Will Smith too! 

Jerry Lee cool name. I bet my hubby would have used that for ours if he thought of it!


----------



## Timber1

The WAR DOGS. Perhaps not a movie, but a video describing how many lives the German Shepherds saved in Vietnam, and how they were later adandoned by the US Military.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

K9 is one of my favorites. 

I lived in San Diego when that film was made. Many of the K9 units of San Diego's finest units were at the premiere doing demos and showing their grand selves.


----------



## GermanShepherdLover

I would also have to say " I am Legend ". I watched it mainly for the dog. What a beautifull GS.


----------



## Halen

This isn't a GSD movie, but does anyone remember in the first Terminator movie, at the end Sarah Conner travels with a GSD because dogs can detect terminators?


----------



## Daisy1986

Yes I remember the GSD in the Terminator. Love the new show too, the Sarah Cronc on TV. 
I love your saying Halen about the flying monkeys.








I had to tell my hubby that one. I may even use it sometime, it is great! LOL

I looked up wether or not that was Will's GSD. I cannot find anything that says it is so far. I read that they did use 2. I am still looking.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, both _Love Leads The Way_ and the two _K-9_ movies are at the top of my list. While I was trying to remember all the movies with GSDs in them I did a little search. This page came up. 

http://home.comcast.net/~buggartt/

I'm amazed at how many GSD movies and serials there were back in the '20s, '30s, and '40s.


----------



## Halen

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986Yes I remember the GSD in the Terminator. Love the new show too, the Sarah Cronc on TV.
> I love your saying Halen about the flying monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to tell my hubby that one. I may even use it sometime, it is great! LOL
> 
> I looked up wether or not that was Will's GSD. I cannot find anything that says it is so far. I read that they did use 2. I am still looking.


My sister sent me a plaque with the "flying monkeys" bit on it! It's sitting on my computer desk. I think I need a t-shirt with it too!


----------



## Trina

I know this is a really old thread, but I ran across it while looking for training book recommendations.

My all time favorite movie featuring a GSD is Radio Flyer (1992.) Although the German Shepherd doesn't have a lot of screen time, his role is a very poignant one that I've always remembered. It's a very thoughtful and touching movie about child abuse and relationships and so much more (but maybe not something you want to show very young kids without viewing it first yourself.)


----------



## hecarleton

Radio Flyer and the K-9 series


----------



## mysablegsd

Atta Girl Kelly


----------



## Achielles UD

Honestly, it isn't my favorite, but K-9000 is one you can look up/watch on streaming NetFlix


----------



## RogueRed26

I love k9, radio flyer, and for a GSD in a cartoon All dogs go to heaven.


----------



## Sue Smart

Rain 
A German Shepard named Rain is trained to fight in the Vietnam War and his intelligence and courage in the face of adversity wins the respect and loyalty of his platoon.
Rain (2003) - IMDb


----------



## Texas_Eva

I am Legend :gsdsit: and All Dogs Go to Heaven


----------



## LaRen616

Texas_Eva said:


> I am Legend :gsdsit: and All Dogs Go to Heaven


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I agree with both of these, minus the GSD dying in I Am Legend :thumbsdown:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Can't choose between K9 and Rin Tin Tin.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

The K-9 Series and the New Adventures of Rin Tin Tin early nineties or late eighties.


----------



## shadmuffin07

I love the K-9 series!!, "war dogs", "rain", "rin tin tin", and "ace of hearts" all too, but others that haven't been mentioned are "Bad Moon", "Call of the wild"-version with the german shepherd of course, "Northwestern Passage"-has couple longhaired ones, "Breed"-horror movie tho, and if im right, there's a movie with a white shepherd,may b mixed, in it too called "Atomic dog"


----------



## BadLieutenant

Gladiator.


----------



## KZoppa

The K9 movies. I LOVE Jerry Lee!!! The terminator movies because i like them but they usually have at least one GSD in them. I Am Legend but not cuz Sam dies.


----------



## warpwr

Chips, the War Dog (TV 1990) - IMDb


----------



## nygsd

I definately love the K-9 series with jim belushi and jerry lee !! i have all 3 in a special edition collection called "the patrol pack "


----------



## Sue Smart

I've always avoided I am Legend as I knew what happened to the dog - would you believe it I was channel hopping and turned the film on just as the dog keeled over.


----------



## CbGtGrl

definitely "I Am Legend".....i thought "Cats & Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore" was a cute movie...."Cool Dog" was also a cute family movie...."White Dog" was interesting and quite controversial at the time it was made (early 80's)...as for cartoons "All Dogs Go To Heaven" and "Bolt" are the best. Over the winter the watch instantly feature on netflix was used quite a bit...one day i put german shepherd in the search box and went from there...hehe....


----------



## ddrkivel

k9 movies


----------



## ChristenHolden

Ace of hearts, and the K9 series


----------



## RazinKain

'The Hills Have Eyes' and 'I Am Legend'. Both excellent examples of the Shep's capabilities.


----------



## arycrest

Most of my favorites have already been listed. I don't see KELLY & ME (Kelly's a WGSD) which I've always enjoyed.
Kelly and Me (1957) - IMDb


----------



## jdh520

Ace of Hearts and BOLT!


----------



## LindaGirl

The series "Inspector Rex" or in other languages "Kommissar Rex". There are 8 seasons all about GSD! My favorite.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Can't watch I am Legend ,I love the Canine Cop series, Jerry Lee is my favorite animal character.


----------



## Kavik's Daddy

*favourite GSD movie*

All very good GSD films! But nobody has mentioned the movie that started my love affair with the breed. Kavik the Wolf Dog. Aka The Courage of Kavik. Based on the book of the same name. Even though the dog is supposed to be half wolf and half sled dog of some kind, the actor dog who played Kavik was very much a German Shepherd. As a direct result I have owned three GSD's, all named Kavik. ( not at the same time, mind you! ) Kavik #3 celebrated his third calendar birthday this October! #2 and #3 were both rescues, by the way!


----------



## rileydog

*I am legend*

I Am Legend isn't a "dog movie", but I love the bond that they show in the movie. So sad


----------



## selzer

There is an old black and white detective movie that has an awesome GSD in it. Don't know the name of it though. Maybe I can find it.


----------



## 4Flynn

K-9, K-911 & K-9 P.I. with James Belushi are all pretty good!


----------



## Stonevintage

Series, not movie Bullet the Wonder Dog (Roy Rogers). You may know Roy had Bullet and his horse Trigger "Stuffed" and on display. Rumor had it he planned to have Dale stuffed too..guy was a jerk.

I had to sit and have dinner with Roy & Dale one night when I was about 14. I hated them for what they'd done to Bullet and Trigger. They kept trying to ask me questions about school and stuff and I just leered at them... My mom kept kicking me under the table and telling them I was "shy"....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

OK found this really cool 1946 matinee series The adventures of Rusty TMC showed a few . The dogs name was Rusty and he was a former Nazi police dog who was rescued by his boy . Rusty nade about 10 movies. I watched one Rusty leads the Way . Loved it. The dog in the movie(Rusty) was played by Blaze a light sable who looked pretty big. He saved his boy from a rattle snake helped a girl who was blind learn to use her seeing eye dog (boxer) in Rusty leads the Way.Anybody see these or know about them? Rusty could have been Lassie for all us GSD lovers.Sam Donaldson was name of the actor who played the boy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

selzer said:


> There is an old black and white detective movie that has an awesome GSD in it. Don't know the name of it though. Maybe I can find it.


Posibly Boston Blackie and the dog in it was Stoutheart I think.


----------



## Sabis mom

I tend to avoid movies with GSD's in them. Movie writers seem overly fond of killing them off. It makes me angry. 
Also hate Old Yeller, keep hoping they'll change the ending.
And made it to the part in Yellow Dog where the kid left the dog, shut it off and threw it out.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Sue Smart said:


> Rain
> A German Shepard named Rain is trained to fight in the Vietnam War and his intelligence and courage in the face of adversity wins the respect and loyalty of his platoon.
> Rain (2003) - IMDb


Love this movie!


----------



## newlie

I love the K-9 series with Jim Belushi! I've gotten so many ideas of movies that I want to see from reading this thread, thanks for all the posts.




Sabis mom said:


> I tend to avoid movies with GSD's in them. Movie writers seem overly fond of killing them off. It makes me angry.
> Also hate Old Yeller, keep hoping they'll change the ending.
> And made it to the part in Yellow Dog where the kid left the dog, shut it off and threw it out.


Sabismom, like you I can't stand it when the dog dies in a movie, but I usually end up buying the DVD, watching it once and then never again. Old Yeller, Turner and Hooch, Homeward Bound, etc. I can't watch them because it breaks my heart, but I can't get rid of them, either.

I am Legend is an exception. I found out some way that the dog dies, so I have never seen it and do not want the DVD.


----------



## Kaiserine

I loved The Christmas Shepherd.


----------



## Sabis mom

Kaiserine said:


> I loved The Christmas Shepherd.


 Actually I did like that one, watch it every time it's on TV.


----------



## Jenny720

Almost a Gentleman - starring ace the wonder dog- great movie I found on Google play I like to search German shepherd movies in the search engine:yum:. About a man using his connections to rescue a shepherd from a pound who was put there by the breeder (the mans adversary) to be destroyed as deemed aggressive. The dog later solves a murder.


----------



## Jenny720

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> OK found this really cool 1946 matinee series The adventures of Rusty TMC showed a few . The dogs name was Rusty and he was a former Nazi police dog who was rescued by his boy . Rusty nade about 10 movies. I watched one Rusty leads the Way . Loved it. The dog in the movie(Rusty) was played by Blaze a light sable who looked pretty big. He saved his boy from a rattle snake helped a girl who was blind learn to use her seeing eye dog (boxer) in Rusty leads the Way.Anybody see these or know about them? Rusty could have been Lassie for all us GSD lovers.Sam Donaldson was name of the actor who played the boy.



I have not seen this but have to look find this. The same dog in this- ace the wonder dog-plays in -Almost a Gentlmen -another great movie.


----------



## wolfstraum

newlie said:


> I love the K-9 series with Jim Belushi! I've gotten so many ideas of movies that I want to see from reading this thread, thanks for all the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabismom, like you I can't stand it when the dog dies in a movie, but I usually end up buying the DVD, watching it once and then never again. Old Yeller, Turner and Hooch, Homeward Bound, etc. I can't watch them because it breaks my heart, but I can't get rid of them, either.
> 
> I am Legend is an exception. I found out some way that the dog dies, so I have never seen it and do not want the DVD.


I only saw Old Yeller once - that was enough - I HATE when the dog dies in movies or books!!!! I will not see I am Legend either....

Everyone raved and raved about a book - Edgar Sawtooth????????? I spent hours and hours listening to it in the truck - and HATED the ending when all the dogs got killed!!!! I was really mad at everyone who said it was so wonderful.....they didn't realize how disturbing that would be to me???? Same with movies - they kill horses or dogs - even if they don't really kill them - I get upset.....heck, I am still trying to find out if they really killed the nice little Appaloosa in The Revenant.....it was just too realistic....   


Lee


----------



## gsdsar

A few years ago there was a movie with the guy from Fast and Furious, about a father trapped in a hospital with his newborn daughter on a ventilator machine, I think it took place during Katrina. There was a fantastic GSD, that I just loved. So much I tried really hard to find out who the dog was, never did.


----------



## gsdsar

Hours. That was the name of the movie. Pretty good flick honestly.


----------



## Jenny720

wolfstraum said:


> newlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the K-9 series with Jim Belushi! I've gotten so many ideas of movies that I want to see from reading this thread, thanks for all the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabismom, like you I can't stand it when the dog dies in a movie, but I usually end up buying the DVD, watching it once and then never again. Old Yeller, Turner and Hooch, Homeward Bound, etc. I can't watch them because it breaks my heart, but I can't get rid of them, either.
> 
> I am Legend is an exception. I found out some way that the dog dies, so I have never seen it and do not want the DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> I only saw Old Yeller once - that was enough - I HATE when the dog dies in movies or books!!!! I will not see I am Legend either....
> 
> Everyone raved and raved about a book - Edgar Sawtooth????????? I spent hours and hours listening to it in the truck - and HATED the ending when all the dogs got killed!!!! I was really mad at everyone who said it was so wonderful.....they didn't realize how disturbing that would be to me???? Same with movies - they kill horses or dogs - even if they don't really kill them - I get upset.....heck, I am still trying to find out if they really killed the nice little Appaloosa in The Revenant.....it was just too realistic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee
Click to expand...

Yeah only watched old yeller once do no want my kids to see it and that means I would have to watch it again. The Revenant - incredible movie- the Appaloosa -that whole entire scene looked to close to reality so did the bear scene. I would imagine peta to be all over that.


----------



## Jenny720

gsdsar said:


> Hours. That was the name of the movie. Pretty good flick honestly.


Paul walker? It was ashame he was great. He was in 8 below- about sled dogs. Great movie.


----------



## cloudpump

gsdsar said:


> A few years ago there was a movie with the guy from Fast and Furious, about a father trapped in a hospital with his newborn daughter on a ventilator machine, I think it took place during Katrina. There was a fantastic GSD, that I just loved. So much I tried really hard to find out who the dog was, never did.


Van Meerhout German Shepherds
It was balco.


----------



## gsdsar

Wow!!! Thanks. I did lots of google searches. Very cool!!


----------



## myshepharley

My son and I just watched "Max". An older brother in the service with Max gets killed and the only person who can get close to Max is the younger brother. Very good movie. Did have me in tears though. Happy ending for the GSD.


----------

